# Moving installation to ZFS (fails at vfs.root.mountfrom)



## Nezmer (Jun 26, 2010)

hi,

I wanted to move my installation to ZFS today. So, I followed this guide:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/ZFSBootPartition

[CMD=]# gpart show ad6s1[/cmd]

```
=>       0  96389937  ad6s1  BSD  (46G)
         0  87600000      1  freebsd-zfs  (42G)
  87600000   8789937      2  freebsd-swap  (4.2G)
```


[CMD=]# cat /POOL/boot/loader.conf[/cmd]

```
zfs_load="YES"           # ZFS
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:POOL"
kern.hz="1000"           # Set the kernel interval timer rate
geom_label_load="YES"		 # File system labels (see glabel(8))
geom_mbr_load="YES"      # Needed for DOS logical partitons
snd_hda_load="YES"       # Intel High Definition Audio (Controller)
if_iwn_load="YES"        # Needed for my wireless network
atapicam_load="YES"      # Needed for CD/DVD burning
sem_load="YES"           # Firefox and others
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```

[CMD=]#zfs list[/cmd]

```
NAME                        USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
POOL                       11.6G  29.5G   315M  legacy
POOL/chroot                 714M  29.5G   714M  /chroot
POOL/compat                  21K  29.5G    21K  /compat
POOL/mnt                     18K  29.5G    18K  /mnt
POOL/rescue                  18K  29.5G    18K  /rescue
POOL/root                  1.41M  29.5G  1.41M  /root
POOL/usr                   10.3G  29.5G   280M  /usr
POOL/usr/home              8.68G  29.5G    20K  /usr/home
POOL/usr/home/nezmer       8.68G  29.5G  6.53G  /usr/home/nezmer
POOL/usr/home/nezmer/pkgs  1.25G  29.5G  1.25G  /usr/home/nezmer/pkgs
POOL/usr/home/nezmer/srcs   926M  29.5G   926M  /usr/home/nezmer/srcs
POOL/usr/include           6.95M  29.5G  6.95M  /usr/include
POOL/usr/local             1.08G  29.5G   889M  /usr/local
POOL/usr/local/etc         1.41M  29.5G  1.41M  /usr/local/etc
POOL/usr/local/include     36.9M  29.5G  36.9M  /usr/local/include
POOL/usr/local/share        179M  29.5G   179M  /usr/local/share
POOL/usr/ports              224M  29.5G   224M  /usr/ports
POOL/usr/share             47.2M  29.5G  47.2M  /usr/share
POOL/var                    333M  29.5G   329M  /var
POOL/var/lib               2.98M  29.5G  2.98M  /var/lib
POOL/var/log                328K  29.5G   328K  /var/log
POOL/var/mail               388K  29.5G   388K  /var/mail
```

The kernel loads ok but vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:POOL" seems to fail.

Ideas ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 26, 2010)

Please re-read how [cmd] and [code] tags work: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## jem (Jun 26, 2010)

Did you also set the 'bootfs' property for RPOOL to "RPOOL"?


----------



## Nezmer (Jun 26, 2010)

jem said:
			
		

> Did you also set the 'bootfs' property for RPOOL to "RPOOL"?



`%  zpool get bootfs POOL`

```
NAME  PROPERTY  VALUE   SOURCE
POOL  bootfs    POOL    local
```


----------



## Nezmer (Jun 27, 2010)

Now I feel stupid. zpool.cache didn't get copied over somehow.

Sorry for the noise.

*Edit*:
I just found out editing the wiki is not two clicks away.
Can someone edit the page to stress that copying the cache is not optional?


----------

